
Fresno Passes Groundbreaking ‘Tiny House’ Rules - Mz
https://ww2.kqed.org/news/2016/01/19/fresno-passes-groundbreaking-tiny-house-rules/
======
wahern
This only applies to tiny homes on wheels. But tiny homes are typically built
on a trailer chassis merely to get around zoning laws. This loophole didn't
exist in Fresno, so this ordinance merely moves Fresno closer to the status
quo in the rest of the country.

Groundbreaking would be if Fresno significantly loosened up its zoning
regulations regarding square footage of permanent housing. Wake me when people
are allowed to build a 400sqf house on a foundation or a 250sqf apartment
unit, or significantly reduced setbacks and minimum parcel sizes.

